# Larry's World



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

I love this tune from Russ Freeman of the Rippingtons. It is so fun to play and I never tire of the great melody. Thanks for watching! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSu3_l3UyJo


----------



## gagibson (Jul 15, 2009)

Awesome job, it sounds incredible and you make it look so easy


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

You really get such nice tone and articulation when you play Dale. I love all your work and your choice in music takes me to places that I've just never ventured.. So thanks again. Ron.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

hello Ron, hope you are doing great sir - thanks for your kind post!

best,
dale


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice tune, and beautifully played. Thanks Dale.

Brian


----------



## JonF (Sep 4, 2009)

Beautiful song and playing...


----------



## blurr (Jul 2, 2009)

AWESOME!
:bow:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

very nicely done! 

a few notes in, and it called to mind "dance with me" by orleans.
the best example of the album version (on youtube) is this one, sorry:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6YpHDykn3A, 

or have a look at the jose feliciano version. i like this one a little better

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7josp99KTw&feature=related


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for watching - all the best!

dale


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice Dale....keep them coming. 

Regards Ian


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

hello Ian, thanks for your kind post!

dale


----------

